# Anybody ever heard of Eagle Arms by Zabala Bros?



## southGAlefty (Jan 24, 2010)

My grandpa gave me a 20 gauge sxs when I was about 8 that was made by "Eagle Arms by Zabala Bros." The barrell says it was made in Spain and imported to New York. I know this isn't the gun section but its a sweet little quail gun and I was just wondering if any of you have ever seen one or know any history on this company?


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Jan 24, 2010)

zabala hermanos very nice shotguns started in the early 30's


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jan 24, 2010)

Hermanos Zabala is only a fair to mid grade gun manufacturer, most of the products were hardware store grade and manufactured under private label deals.  Eagle Arms was likely an importer and distributor that had Zabala make guns for it.  The company was and is well below the grade of Arietta, Arrizabalaga, AYA, Grulla.  A little below Uggertechea as well.  Zabala is above the unbranded Eibar guild guns. 

They are serviceable guns, but like a lot of Spanish guns have issues form time to time with triggers and springs.  They are not collector's items, shoot it and enjoy it.    

I do not remember Zabala having any entries in Wieland's Spanish Best, which was on the higher grade guns of Spain.

http://www.amazon.com/Spanish-Best-2nd-Terry-Wieland/dp/089272546X/ref=pd_sim_b_4

I have a Spanish double that many believed to have been made by Zabala.  Not fine by any means, but does the job and I enjoy shooting it.  I have had it serviced to make sure there are no untimely discharges.  It has double triggers, so none of the problems that sometimes plagued Spanish guns with single selective triggers.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah mine is a shooter for sure, I think I'm better with it than I am my Beretta 391. It is just a sentimental heirloom to me because it came from my grandpa. Like yours, it has the double triggers as well and I have never had any issues whatsoever with it. I cut my teeth on it in the dove field, believe I started shooting it when I was 8 or 9.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 25, 2010)

My sxs was made by Zabala and imported by Charles Daly.  I have nothing but praise for it.  Of course the fit and finish is not AYA caliber or anything like that, but its well built and a dream to shoot.  I've had it about 5 years now.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 25, 2010)

They've pretty much covered it. Zabala, for the most part, made good serviceable hunting guns. Nothing fancy but good.  There is a saying with buying Spanish guns.... and it SOOOOOOOOOOO true. "Buy the gun, not the name!" 

The reason is because most of the Spanish makers made guns that range from bespoke "Best" quality to cheap "hardware store" guns.

AYA is the perfect example. Although today they focus on higher quality, in the past, they made cheaper guns on the same level as a the Zabalas (some guns below Zabala). 



Ole Fuzzy,

I onced had a lower grade sidelock that had a single trigger. It work for a while then starting giving me trouble. I'd take it in to the smithy, he'd fix it, and it would work for a while. Then it would mess up again. Eventually I got rid of it. Then I bought an AYA No. 56 20. It too a single trigger but never had any problems with it. I think the main reason is because its a much higher quality gun (the No.56 is one of AYAs top models). But just goes to show, when buying the "cheaper" Spanish guns, be careful with single triggers. I prefer double triggers anyway.




Here's the AYA No. 56...








Enjoy the Zabala! Any SXS is a good SXS!!!!

Adam


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 26, 2010)

so far so good on the single selective trigger on my Zabala-made Charles Daly.


----------

